# Ports: Some things don't work.



## kasumi (Apr 24, 2011)

The essential things I need are the flash plugin and Skype on my AMD64-system. I've heard that FreeBSD has a Linux compatibility layer? I guess this layer is requiered by those programs.

When I try to install the flashplugin (http://www.freshports.org/www/linux-f8-flashplugin10/) I get this error:


```
[kasumi@styx /usr/ports/www/linux-f8-flashplugin10]$ sudo make install clean
===>  linux-f8-flashplugin-10.1r102.65 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: The component libidn is not defined for LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX=-f10 (the 
corresponding variable libidn_f10_FILE is not defined). This usually means that the current port should be used with non default linux base 
and/or infrastructure port(s).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f8-flashplugin10.
```
Then, I downloaded the Skype Dynamic from the Skype homepage and simply tried to execute it:

```
[kasumi@styx ~/Desktop/skype-2.2.0.25]$ ./skype 
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found
Abort trap: 6
```

Thank you in advance.


----------



## caesius (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

Section 6.2.3


----------



## kasumi (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you.

Does this also make Skype run?


----------



## caesius (Apr 24, 2011)

kasumi said:
			
		

> Does this also make Skype run?



I don't know, I don't use Skype. But it is a linux binary so you will need a properly installed linux base (which you will have to do for the flash plugin) so it will be a step in the right direction.


----------



## adamk (Apr 25, 2011)

There's a skype port that works, but you will manually need to download the distfile as it can't be freely distributed.  Just google for the exact file the port is looking for, and there will be a few links where you can download the file.  Just move it to /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try installing the port again.  

Adam


----------



## mamalos (Apr 25, 2011)

kasumi,

check http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html as far as linux compatibility is concerned. It doesn't seem to be correctly "installed" on your system.

Good luck.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. I'm currently compiling the Java and Flash plugins.

EDIT: I need some help with the distfiles.


```
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65//install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```
What do I have to do?


----------



## da1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Try downloading it manually from the FTP and put it into your /usr/ports/distfiles dir.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry... I think I don't understand. What do I have to download? I can't find any distfiles. Once I know how to search, I'll know it forever. :3


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2011)

Just try again at a later time. And update your ports tree, 10.1r102.65 is old, current version is 10.2r159.1.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2011)

What should I try? To install the plugins?

I still don't know what exactly a Distfile is and what I have to do... 

EDIT: My ports seem to be up to date.


```
===>   portupgrade-2.4.8_1,2 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of ports-mgmt/portupgrade
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2011)

kasumi said:
			
		

> What should I try? To install the plugins?



Upgrade your ports tree.  Then upgrade your ports.



> I still don't know what exactly a Distfile is and what I have to do...



A distfile is a file that has to be downloaded to build a port.  For Flash, it's the Flash blob from Adobe.  When a security problem is discovered in Flash (every few days or so), the old distfile is removed and replaced with a newer version.  Your old version of the port (files in /usr/ports) is looking for an old distfile that is no longer available.



> EDIT: My ports seem to be up to date.
> 
> ===>   portupgrade-2.4.8_1,2 is already installed



Having portupgrade installed does not mean your ports are up to date.  I have an article on that: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2011)

Updated!  Thanks.

Can someone tell me what to google, where to search and what to download? I can't get the Distfiles thing. >.<

It worked. 

But when I want to start Skype, I get the following:


```
[kasumi@styx ~/Desktop/skype-2.2.0.25]$ ./skype 
./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
[kasumi@styx ~/Desktop/skype-2.2.0.25]$
```
Plus, sound does not work at all. Should I ask this in an own thread?

EDIT: I tried to find out the problem and searched for a port.


```
[kasumi@styx /usr/ports/audio/linux-alsa-lib]$ sudo make install clean
===>  linux-alsa-lib-1.0.10.3_2 bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: default package building at OSVERSION>=800076 was changed to linux-f10 ports, please define OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS to build other linux infrastructure ports.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/linux-alsa-lib.
[kasumi@styx /usr/ports/audio/linux-alsa-lib]$
```

What does this mean?!


----------



## jake3988 (May 2, 2011)

Based upon that error message, I would guess (I'm a newbie too, so don't hold me to it!) that you did not (or did not properly) install the linux-f10 compatibility layer.  Did you?

If you didn't, then go ahead and install emulators/linux_base-f10 port and try again.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 2, 2011)

Make sure you uninstall f8 base files when you install f10.  What version of FreeBSD are you using?  If you're new to FreeBSD and don't need amd64 I suggest using the i386 version.  That will simplify many issues with flash.


----------

